# Solar Power in Dubai



## SimonWiles (Jan 19, 2008)

Anyone know if the solar industry is big in Dubai?

Thanks SW


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! I moved your thread here because I thought you would get a better response.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

SimonWiles said:


> Anyone know if the solar industry is big in Dubai?
> 
> Thanks SW


No sorry


----------



## Amelie (Feb 23, 2008)

No solar industry, how would DEWA survive?


----------



## paper tiger (Sep 12, 2008)

doest look likeit, havent saw any solar panels, everywhere


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

This has always puzzled me having lived in 2 hot countries (Spain and the UAE) where sunshine is in abundance; initial costs would be very high but surely having a solar system will eventually pay for itself AND be kinder to the environment?

Funnily enough, on the highway I take to Madrid, there are wind making machines (not sure of the correct name!) all over the hills, reminds me of something out of The War of the Worlds!!  

Such a shame solar power hasn't taken off too/been investigated as another form of generating energy, we should use all Mother Nature has given to us.


----------



## maryos (May 30, 2008)

I found the lack of much in the way of reference to solar power odd too, when I was trying to find out what to expect ahead of move to Dubai. I thought it would be massive! I would be very interested to know reasons why it is not. Here are the only two that I have been able to come up with:
- oil is heavily subsidised, so cheap and readily available, that there is insufficient motivation to incur the initial costs Pasanada mentions (still don't really understand why there isn't greater desire to export as much as possible of the oil, to foreigners who don't have the same access to sunlight)
- solar panels are smooth and effectively made of glass (and silicon): although I was imagining 'fields' of them out in parts of the desert, this probably wouldn't be that practical given risk of abrasion from sand storms
Any more thoughts?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

I do recall reading about a solar power plant to be built in Abu Dhabi, and Im sure I read of an area in RAK ( or an island near there), also being set up as a solar power plant.

Dubai to turn green in 2008 UAE - The Official Web Site - News

Abu Dhabi, Germany's Conergy sign solar power deal | Markets | Reuters


----------



## maryos (May 30, 2008)

Thank you - those are both interesting pieces. I can't 'add to your reputation' though, because apparently I have to spread some more around first! I have had that several times now: it seems to defeat the point of having the scales at all (not really sure what that point is though: I was just using it as a way of saying thanks)


----------



## Darryl East (Apr 8, 2009)

*Solar Power in Dubia*

Hi Simon 
Interesting question posted by you on SP! 
Did you get much of a response to your question?

Are you in the CSP industry? 

There is real potential in countries such as the UAE although getting the preverbal foot through the door of perspective clients is the biggest difficulty.

I'm a director of a small company looking to do just that and would love to discuss common ideology / opportunities in the alternative greener sustainable energy sources 
Kind regards


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Dubai and sustainabilty aren't really 2 words that go hand in hand.

I don't think I have seen BREAM or LEED being mentioned on any project that I have visted.

As for renewables........forget it


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

i saw a solar panel near knowledge village yesterday, no idea what they are trying to do with it though


----------



## Darryl East (Apr 8, 2009)

Hi Guys thanks for all the replies
Maryos brought up some good reason why it may not be so attractive to the UAE having cheap abundant oil. 

Found that there are some projects in Abu Dhabi and only a handful of companies in UAE that provide domestic solutions. It's great that countries are looking at their ommissions of carbon into the atmosphere and UAE should be commended. Germany are leading market in the world for Solar Power but their sun light hours are so small against that of UAE

The big win in the long term I suspect is in the use of STE (Solar Thermal Electricity) rather then PV as a Utility Supplying Industry and there are massive projects in the USA and Spain under way. The initial investment is not small but it is becoming much more cost effective. There is still some work to be done on laying down the Grid Work for Direct Current Electrical Lines and more on the increasing Storage time of created Electricity (Current Best 16 Hrs).

However STE is becoming cheaper and Oil resources will inevitably become depleted and more expensive to produce. So the business modules on a large size can hold up now and will be better in the future. 

There will come the day when instead of the OPEC organisation you could see SPEC

Rich sun drenched countries will be able to EXPORT from their Deserts enough Electrical Power to meet the needs of the whole of Europe - It is excepted that the USA could be powered completely by 100 Sq Miles of Concentrated Solar Power
possibly from the Nevade Desert?!

Now that has to be a big earner - Not just a big cost..
Endless Supply with no incremental costs in the product and without carbon ommissions
From a tested technology (20 year) that is developing and becoming more efficient!!

If your interested in learning more 
Google Dr David Mills of AUSRA his organisation is leading the way forward and he should be top on the list for scentific awards!!! - What an Aussie!!


----------

